# Saturday Night



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Put in at Dickson Park at 11:00 p.m....damn that is a steep ramp. Went out to the entrance and poled along the shore to the sailboat marina on base. Wind was howling like mad and we saw NADDA! Starting to forget what the pointy thing is for on the end of the pole.

Woke up Sunday morning with sore arms from fighting the wind and a bruised ego.

Doug


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I kmow how ya feel there,thanks for the post though.Wont be long before it picks up.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Its for gigging flounder and trolling motors are for pulling your boat along the beach while you sip a cool one and relax, while lookin for the next one.:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/3/2007)*Its for gigging flounder and trolling motors are for pulling your boat along the beach while you sip a cool one and relax, while lookin for the next one.:letsdrink


Definatly!!!


----------

